# Does anyone else have small "freezes" when watching streaming movies?



## JohnJSal

The past few movies I've watched (e.g. Captain America, Thor) over Amazon Instant Video, I've noticed that when the camera cuts to a new scene, there is often (not always, but very often) a small split-second freeze right before the cut. I'm wondering if this is normal for streaming HD movies. Is it more common with action movies, perhaps, where there is fast motion? Even so, why does it only happen when the camera cuts to a new angle, rather than at other points?

Thanks.


----------



## Aastii

I have never had this problem when streaming, however have not used Amazon Instant Video, which I assume works the same as LoveFilm, which I have used.

On dual layer DVD's at one point you would have a slight jump as it transitioned the layer, but that bears no relevance to streaming

I would put it down to your local system or your internet connection, though if it is smooth at every point except for scene transitions I don't see why


----------



## tcb-com-frm-12

At a guess I would say Bad editing from the people who edited the HD film, or possibly the film is split in chapters (sections) and it takes a fraction of a second to stop and start a new chapter, which is bad software on the part of Amazon.


----------



## JohnJSal

tcb-com-frm-12 said:


> At a guess I would say Bad editing from the people who edited the HD film, or possibly the film is split in chapters (sections) and it takes a fraction of a second to stop and start a new chapter, which is bad software on the part of Amazon.



Not sure about the first thing, but I doubt it's the chapters thing, because it happens on almost every scene, not just spaced out as chapters would be.


----------



## Darren

My instant thought was dual layer discs but streaming wouldn't cause that. Video drivers up to date. If you're a Netflix subscriber, stream those and see if it works. Also try watching an actual disc and see if it's the same issue.


----------



## Eric M.

I have the same issue. It seems to be scene changes where there is fast motion, the screen freezes for a split second before switching to the next scene. It probably happens with all scene changes, I just don't notice it if there isn't fast motion. It's movies, TV shows, just about anything. 

It only happens on Amazon. Vudu seems to work fine so I'm assuming it isn't anything at my end.

Have you had any luck solving the issue?

Thanks,

Eric M.


----------



## JohnJSal

Eric M. said:


> I have the same issue. It seems to be scene changes where there is fast motion, the screen freezes for a split second before switching to the next scene. It probably happens with all scene changes, I just don't notice it if there isn't fast motion. It's movies, TV shows, just about anything.
> 
> It only happens on Amazon. Vudu seems to work fine so I'm assuming it isn't anything at my end.
> 
> Have you had any luck solving the issue?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Eric M.



It's been a while since I've watched a movie, but so far it still does it on the fast scenes, like you said.


----------



## AlienMenace

Is it possible that internet speed is at fault or are you on a wireless network?


----------



## JohnJSal

AlienMenace said:


> Is it possible that internet speed is at fault or are you on a wireless network?



It's plugged in with a cable, and my speeds are usually around 20-25 Mbps.


----------



## JohnJSal

Hmm, I watched a trailer last night on Amazon On Demand and I even noticed the slight freezing during the first few seconds of the trailer (which was definitely not an intense action type of movie), but then it went away.

I guess it just has something to do with the way the movie is buffered, but my connection is very fast and I don't see why it would still do this throughout a whole movie, as it does for me sometimes. (And apparently not just when the action is moving fast.)


----------



## mrgcat

A guess is that the video has over-buffered and is streaming data faster than what the browser can take. Just a guess


----------

